

Cyropaedia of Xenophon: The Life of Cyrus The Great - chegra
http://www.iranchamber.com/history/xenophon/cyropaedia_xenophon_book1.php

======
aristus
Xenophon's "Persian Expedition" is one of my favorite books. It's _picaresque_
yet sincere in a way that few writers achieve.

~~~
hga
Agreed. And the emotional payoff at the end is truly fantastic, especially for
a non-fiction book.

